# Acne soap recipe



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, challenge. 

I am almost 40, but still have a tendency toward acne and blackheads. I'm looking for a basic soap recipe with goats milk that would be good for acne plus exfoliating properties. I cannot use Witch Hazel, Tee Tree oil or Aloe Vera as I'm allergic to all 3. 

So, does anyone have a recipe I can try to make to help my skin? I like lots of bubbles if that helps. LOL I don't want it to be too drying as that just makes things worse too. 

Any ideas or recipes I can use or tweak would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried adding Dea Sea mud to your soap. It is supposed to be good for acne prone skin. Neem seed oil is also good for the skin, but many people hate its smell.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

charcoal soap.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for the tips. Any oils I should avoid?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Not a soap but a suggestion for a mask. After you get out of the shower, when your skin is warm and pores are open, smear fresh egg white on your face. Let is dry, then add another layer. After that dries, splash with warm water to rinse. The cool water to close the pores. This should help remove black heads.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link with a list of oils for an acne soap:

http://www.teachsoap.com/acnesoap.html


----------

